
'Snoopers' charter' petition hits signatures target - AlexRobNewton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38130344
======
eponeponepon
I don't imagine this will go anywhere - but it is at least reassuring to know
that the British public en masse is occasionally capable of saying sensible
things to its government.

~~~
remedan
I don't know about en masse. The people who even understand the issue are
still a minority. There's 10 people who 'have nothing to hide' for every one
that cares about privacy.

~~~
eponeponepon
Well, 10:1 sounds like a pretty good teacher-student ratio to me...

